# Barking



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter has found his barking voice! If he hear something out of the ordinary he will bark, bark at neighbors across the street, bark at strange noises in the house, just everything...........

We are slowly calming him down because the barks are getting softer and he will quit. 

I am doing the "No" "No Bark!" and when he is quiet, I say "Quiet" with a "Good Boy!"...sometimes, I can't be fast enough. Sometimes, I will call Dexter and do some commands to divert his attention, with "Good Boy."

Who else likes to bark?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter does, loves to bark at everything he sees out the front door and it drives me crazy! We've tried and tried to stop it but can't seem to. Now Murphy and Scooter bark at each other while they're playing.

Anyone with any ideas on how to stop it???


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Copper has just "found" his bark too. We are trying to nip it in the bud by telling him "No Bark!" He usually listens to us and stops barking.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here are some threads that may help...

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=739&highlight=barking

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=968&highlight=barking

citronella spray collars: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1229&highlight=barking

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=424&highlight=barking

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=545&highlight=barking

Hope that helps!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cooper barked at his own fart tonight. Seriously, he did :doh:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Tritia said:


> Cooper barked at his own fart tonight. Seriously, he did :doh:


 ROTFLound:

Mine have barked at their own reflections. Its a horrible chain effect when one barks its head off it turns into 5 barking their head off :frusty:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmo has always been a barker . I was told Havanese do not bark that much .. Wrong !!
He has barked since the first day I got him .. 
I can tell him no bark but sometimes it is like he gets into a barking zone and I have to go and talk to him and get him to calm down ..
He knows the word No BArk but it is like he looks at me to say .. You have no idea this is serious stuff and I have to bark !!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cosmosmom said:


> He knows the word No BArk but it is like he looks at me to say .. You have no idea this is serious stuff and I have to bark !!


LOL Cosmosmom!!

At the risk of getting Missy all riled up, this topic reminds me of what happened last night. We were all getting ready for bed and had already closed down the front of the house when I remembered that I needed something in my purse. I walked out in the dark and rifled through my purse, but accidentally dropped it, spilling the contents upside down. Bacall, with her teeny tiny voice went into a full alert guard dog barking frenzy. I had to tell her thank you, and let her know it was just me. Thank goodness she has a small voice. Whew! She's barely 12 weeks old.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby will bark when she wants to play or get Kodi off her chair. Kodi is my verbal guy. He barks to communicate with us.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I know all about the choir barking .. I have a friend who has 5 minature poodles and once one gets going they all bark at once . It is overwhelming the noise these little guys makes .. and making them stop is a challenge as they encourage one another and it is almost like a contest .. 
They must make amazing guard dogs .. No way do you want to be near them ..


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Tritia said:


> Cooper barked at his own fart tonight. Seriously, he did :doh:


OMG I fell off my chair when I read this...ound:

The first time I heard Baloo really bark was the 2nd day we had him and I was going to take a shower, he knew I was in the bathroom and snuck in and couldn't see me but heard me ( I was talking to him threw the shower curtian) Oh my he barked for like 1 minute until I came out. Now when I take a shower he tries to come in with me, he thinks I am playing. Too cute! I love my boy!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Havanese are easy trained to alam clocks, guard dogs, guardian angels and even if they are sweet as cherry...sometimes it is TO MUCH!

One idéa that could work is the gossip training. The dog is alert, and see thing and want to start "the alarm" but instead of barking...it runs to tell...gossip.

This take some patiens, and a alert trainer, who can "see what is coming" and change the behavior by change to dogs attention, and reward the right behavior....Yes it can be done...mine still barks at the doorbell, but gossip around the house (and sometimes barks)
God luck!


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Tritia said:


> Cooper barked at his own fart tonight. Seriously, he did :doh:


LMAO. I can't believe how hard I laughed at that.

Cali is our barker. Sometimes Macie just looks at her like she is a nut. But Cali is hardcore, especially when she is barking at another dog...usually her own reflection in the oven door, lol. Well tell her "quiet" and she is beginning to understand what that means, but still likes to bark. She seems to really enjoy barking and looks very happy while doing it. It is hard for us not to laugh, as her whole little body bounces around while she barks because she puts so much effort in to it, sometime she will end up 2 or 3 feet back from where she started barking, just due to the bounce effect, it is too funny!ound:


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I am hoping we don't have a major barking issue. My husband is used to a very quiet house and when he has clients here especially, it needs to be that way. I personally don't mind it unless it's excessive, but I know he will. I can only hope he falls in love with her enough that he'll be willing to be patient. I'll train as best I can, and hopefully she'll cooperate. I think if we start her young, she'll pick it up. I heard 2 barks out of her when we visited. More like squeaks at 6 weeks old!


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Am I the only one with a hav that doesn't bark? I mentioned it earlier and people said it was probably because she was too young to bark. However, at 5 months old she's still completely quiet when anyone's at the door or she hears sounds outside. She will become alert and look, but she won't bark. I'm not complaining, just perplexed.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker is 2 years old, and continues to not bark except when someone walks by my back fence, which I'm glad for. However, last summer when we vacationed in Idaho, and he and his "cousin" yorkie-poo were being "babysat" by my father for the afternoon, apparently when the Yorkie got going to town barking at kids walking down the street, my sweet, quiet Tucker enthusiastically joined in. Drove my dad nuts! I think there is a pack mentality to barking for some dogs.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

We have 2 havs and only one barks. Macie is 6 months old and hardly ever barks, even when her sister is barking her head off. So I think it is an individual thing.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Barb, that is comforting to read...I'd hate to add a second Hav and end up with barking. My head couldn't bear it. That is one thing I'd check out as far as possible, from the parent's tendency.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Barking would be a problem for me, especially if I move to an apartment. I'll have to add that to my "questions for breeder" in case its hereditary. My prior dog didn't bark at all till he was 12 months and then very very seldom. He went to like 5 different obedience classes including puppy class and me and/or the kids would sit in front of the mall with him meeting people for hours, maybe that helped. He only had one enemy, I'll put that in another post hehe.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lotus, Kubrick didn't start to bark at the door until he was 7-8 months old. And now he's my ultimate guard dog. He'll bark even when the phone rings because he's figured out that our doorman calls up to let us know when someone is coming.  We can get him to stop and he will the minute the door is opened, but he can be quite loud when barking. The one good thing is that he sounds like a big dog and doesn't have a yappy little bark (which I can't stand). He doesn't bark at any other time, though.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero is not a barker. When someone comes to the door he starts running around and gets all excited because he knows he is going to get to lick somebody.:biggrin1: About the only time he barks is at a big dog...and he's just saying "back off".


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dale, you and Cicero need to give some of the other Havs here lessons!! Cicero is such a good boy. :whoo:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby is nearly two years old and she is not a barker. She barks when someone comes to the door and that is about it. I love that since all the other dogs we've had in the past were little barkers!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Marj, I think I wrote this in another thread. I didn't keep Cicero's water down for him when he was little....for 2 reasons. One is I wanted to control the water while I was teaching potty training. The other...anytime he barked, I went and got his water bowl and filled it and put it before him. He quickly learned a bark meant he was getting water. A bark should be for a reason....and you have to teach the reason. IMO Now his water stays down, but if the bowl gets empty, he goes to the sink and barks once! He is a good boy!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's right, I remember that now, Dale. You are a great teacher and Cicero is quite the willing and adorable student. They say it's never too late to teach a dog new tricks, so maybe (if I'm smart!), I should teach this one to my two.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*barking when someone comes to the door*

Lina,
How on earth did you get Kubrick to stop the barking at the door?

Please share....


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Tritia said:


> Cooper barked at his own fart tonight. Seriously, he did :doh:


Oh, I had such a good laugh. I suspect that will be next with Evye...she has barked at everything else !!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Cooper barked at his own fart tonight. Seriously, he did :doh:


I just think this comment by Tritia bears repeating! :bolt: ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL!!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for repeating -- that was a hoot!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You mean a 'toot', don't you Boo? :bounce:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

This morning as I was getting ready to come downstairs I gathered our laundry to bring downstairs and set it on our bed. Murphy completely freaked out at the small pile of dirty clothes, he was running towards the bed, barking, and then backing up. He did it 5 or 6 times and I was laughing so hard. He looked so silly!


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Tritia said:


> Cooper barked at his own fart tonight. Seriously, he did :doh:


Too funny!
:laugh:

Yoshi will "alert bark" if he hears something odd or someone knocks at the door. When he's trying to get another pup or dog to play that is ignoring him he will bark non-stop like a little mad man. That is the only time his barking gets a little annoying.


----------

